
Pepsi gets a makeover: Taking the challenge  - KeepTalking
http://www.economist.com/business-finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15772138
======
matrix
The article describes fruit juice as being better for you, which, of course,
is true when you are comparing it to Pepsi. I just wanted to warn people not
be careful about taking that at face value. Fruit juice has a lot of fructose
and other sugars, and most importantly has little or no fiber, which is
required for glycemic control. If you drink juice, make sure you have it in
the context of a healthy meal with plenty of fibrous vegetables and the like
(or drink it right after a hard workout!).

If I were Pepsi, I would create a separate brand for healthy products based on
somewhat unprocessed foods, for example maybe high protein bars that use raw
grains, or supplemented milk beverages with interesting flavors and various
vitamins, fish oil, etc.

